# Attn Mini-Split Owners



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I have decided to put a mini split (AC & heat pump) in my shop, but I'm not sure which unit yet. For those of you that have installed mini split systems in your shops, please answer a few questions for me:

1. What size shop is it heating/cooling?

2. What Manufacturer & Model # is it? (Compressor & Head if you know them both)

3. What size/tonnage is it?

4. How long have you been using it in your shop?

5. Have you had any issues with it? (I've been told wood dust can mess up the electronics in these.)

6. Are you glad you got "this one", or do you wish you would have gone another route?

With this being a major expense, I really want to ensure I'm make the right choice.

Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Im not a mini split owner, but in another post I discussed installing a AC/Heat unit in my garage/shop wall. Worked on it today. 
I researched the mini split units for weeks. 
The attraction was: I only needed a 3" hole in the wall instead of having to cut a 18 1/2" X 28 1/2" hole on my wall. 
I finally went with a window unit type simply because the mini was going to cost me another $1,000 plus I would need a professional to hook it up for me (more $$).
I think I can complete the job I'm doing by myself, but it's been a hard project because the outside is brick and I had electrical in the wall. 
My new unit is 18,000 btu a/c and 16 btu heat 220 / 30 amp. 
Good luck with the mini split. They're impressive. I was leaning towards the Gree brand.


----------



## BaldEagle2012 (Jan 25, 2012)

Mitsubishi is the supposed leader in the Mini-Split systems. I would contact the company you plan on using and tell them of your situation and they should be able to advise as to what would be the best solution for your installation. Filters will be very important. About the electonics, IDK, that question needs to be asked when you contact the comp. you choose to deal with.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

BaldEagle2012 said:


> Mitsubishi is the supposed leader in the Mini-Split systems. I would contact the company you plan on using and tell them of your situation and they should be able to advise as to what would be the best solution for your installation. Filters will be very important. About the electonics, IDK, that question needs to be asked when you contact the comp. you choose to deal with.


I've done that and I'm waiting on a return call. Everyone says the Mitsubishi units are the best, but I did have one HVAC guy tell me he wouldn't put one in a wood shop due to dust concerns since these units have lots of electronics. And in his defense, he's a Mitsubishi Diamond installer plus he installs other brands.

Mark


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

I have a Mitsubishi unit and I heat/cool 850 sf. You need to get one sized for your sf. As far as dust it has been a non issue. I clean the filters now and then. I don't have all the info on my unit to pass on to you but your HVAC person can size and recommend a unit for you. They work great and I will install one again when I build my next workshop.

Red


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks Red. I know there are a couple of different high wall styles available so I'm not sure which if I go with Mitsubishi. 

As for the dust, I'm hoping the mfr rep will be able to tell if the electronics are within sealed systems. All the units I've looked at have removable/washable filters. .


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

Burb,
I use a through wall (a lot like a window air without the window) for my shop, but I have experience with mini-splits. I'd not worry at all about the dust and the electronics. They're probably not sealed, but there won't be much dust getting to them anyway. Most of us have several electronic control boards in our shops, don't realize it, and don't have problems. My A/C has been running fine for 3+ years and it certainly has several ECBs in it.

As with any A/C in a wood shop, I'd be concerned with the filter. If you neglect it, it will clog and the evaporator will freeze up. It will stop working and could burn up the compressor. A couple times a year I remove the filter, clean it and blow off the evap with compressed air. 

No right minded mfg is going to tell you that you're covered for dust. On the other hand, in the US, they'd have to prove that it caused the problem if you do have a warranty claim. Warranty wording means less than you'd think when your Attorney General gets involved.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I put in a Fedders several years ago. The garage is a one car affair so it is only 320 sq ft or thereabouts. It is insulated and has an energy efficient overhead door. The unit is 11K BTU w/heat pump. 

I have no trouble cooling the room when it is 100 deg F outside.  :thumbsup:

The only drawback I see is the remote control doesn't do a good job of controlling the temp. I usually have it set on 77 deg but it will drop down to 73-74 at times.

It has a "Turbo" setting and a "Blow" setting that runs the fan faster. Not sure what "Turbo" does, but it makes the unit generate cooler air. The remote is also equipped with a timer, but I haven't been able to figure out how to use it. The instructions were written in very small type and not understandable.

I don't have to use the "heat" setting much, but it does work. The coldest it has got around these parts in the last couple of years is about 28-29. I set the temp at 68 and the room stays comfortable.

This unit runs on 120v but it did require a 25 amp dedicated circuit. 
Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## ddsalt (Sep 8, 2015)

*Mini split*

I have a Panasonic (formerly Sanyo) in my house, it cools 980 sq. ft. of my downstairs. It is 18K btu variable inverter drive, no heat pump. The electronics in the indoor unit are not in the air path and should not be an issue with the wood dust. The biggest problem I can see is too much dust build up on the evaporator and condensate drain could be an issue. Even in the house you need to clean the filter several times during the cooling season. A good excuse to get a shop air filter system:shifty:


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

ddsalt said:


> A good excuse to get a shop air filter system


Really good point. I run the Jet AFS1000 anytime that I'm running the A/C. You may be cleaning the filter daily if you don't have decent DC and an air cleaner..


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Lots more great comments!!! Thanks a lot guys, but keep 'em coming!!!

Whenever my garage door is closed, I do run a Jet AFS 1000 occasionally in my shop, so I'll need to learn to use it more stem and keep it on for 4+ hours after I'm done work. That should be easy as it's got the timer. The hard part will be the ceiling outlet is connected to the light switch so I may need to change that. 

As far as other equipment in shop with mother boards, I never gave that much thought. My thoughts were to plan on (at least initially) clean the air filter monthly). That should be easy.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

1. What size shop is it heating/cooling?
*440 sq. ft. and my shop (two car garage) is fully insulated.*

2. What Manufacturer & Model # is it? (Compressor & Head if you know them both)
*Gree** GWH12AB - D3DNA2D*

3. What size/tonnage is it?
*12,000 Btu, 22 SEER, 240 volt*

4. How long have you been using it in your shop?
*2 years next month*

5. Have you had any issues with it? (I've been told wood dust can mess up the electronics in these.)
*Zero issues with the unit.* About 10 months after install there was a minor Freon leak at a solder joint but that had nothing to do with the unit. My guy who did the install fixed it no questions asked.

6. Are you glad you got "this one", or do you wish you would have gone another route?
*I would buy another Gree if needed.* They manufacture mini-splits for other companies who put their own name on them. 

For dust control I placed an additional filter material strip across the top and it prefilters the air going into the unit. I also clean it regularly and have a shop air cleaner so there isn't much dust floating around.

I planned to do the install myself but realized I would not get the warranty, so I had it installed - $2,500 all up and all in. Our garage is on the west side of the house with very little shade and when I'm not in the shop I keep the unit at 80 during the warm months, 62 during the cold months. Each night when I work out there and every Saturday I turn the unit down to 77 this time of year and about 65 during the cold months. The best thing is that the humidity stays in the 36% to 45% range and that was my main goal because I'm building acoustic guitars and need that range consistent.

In the two years since the install, with the unit running 24/7, our electric bill has not changed. I think that's partially because the door leading to the garage stays open most of the time and this unit is assisting the main house AC unit. Plus, we installed 90% heat blocking solar screens on all the west windows but the end result is that we've had no increase in electrical costs. This unit is so efficient that it uses less current than my wife's hair dryer!

Inside unit - 








Outside unit - 








Air cleaner -


----------

